# How to dry



## BROMAN (Mar 1, 2015)

Does hanging give a better and/or faster result than those tiered nets?  It's near harvest time and i want to start the next run right away so I'll be short on space.


----------



## zem (Mar 1, 2015)

i suggest that you make a separate space for drying. i placed the drying chamber above the flowering chamber just before the exhaust, so it gets vented along with the room. I hang them because it is the simplest way and it allows for maximum air exposure.  laying them even on nets will cause the branches and leaves to lay over each other and delaying the dry. if you want to grow again right away, i don't think that using the same space is a good idea as in some more humid times they might take some time to dry, and the size of the buds matters too


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 1, 2015)

I do both. I hang the colas and put the smaller buds on the net racks in order of size. 

View attachment drying-1.jpg


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you gents.  I've seen that most people seem to hang their bud.  I think I will get creative with some string and clothes pins.  I've spent plenty and still need another hygrometer or two.  My closet is 2x8 and I've got 3ft at one end blocked off with panda.  It's got a clip on below a duct starter blowing air out with a passive intake down low.  Using dark stockings, Velcro and, foil duct tape its light tight.  I'm scrogging 1 single plant  and letting two grow regular.  The light is on 24/7 I switch them back and forth on a schedule.  Yes it's a pita but, I'm used to it.  I can veg new plants while I dry on the dark side.  My humidity stays low like 20% and the dark side stays really cool.  Do you think I will have a problem drying?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 2, 2015)

@ 20% RH and "normal' air circulation you should be just FINE
mine took about 5 days to dry in mid 30%

jarred it up and needed to "burp" the jars 3-4 times now ("hidden" moisture in the stems is drawn out)

I shoot for 62% inside the jar (some feel that's to damp for smoking but it works for me.)
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2015)

I hang the colas and put the little stuff on the drying boxes mr rb made. There are three of them and I stack them...works well. I like hanging mostly.  I don't have a humidity gauge..  The cure is very important.. A good cure makes a hug difference in the end product. Here are some good reads here at mp:   http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=18 i


----------



## BROMAN (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah I'm hanging. Thanks Rosebud and gents.


----------

